# Viewfinder and eyeglasses?



## FSowers (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay, I have a new Nikon D3000. I have looked everywhere in the manuals and can not find where you can set the LCD to be able to take pictures with it instead of the viewfinder.

After a search on here, I came to find out you can't do it like that.

So, how the devil do you compensate for eyeglasses and the viewfinder?

Will the photos come out in focus if I take my glasses off, and adjust the viewfinder for my eyes like that?

Any of this making sense?


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 3, 2010)

The d3000 should have a diopter adjustment control that's supposed to help people who normally wear glasses. It doesn't cover a wide area of eye problems, as far as I know though.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 3, 2010)

FSowers said:


> Okay, I have a new Nikon D3000. I have looked everywhere in the manuals and can not find where you can set the LCD to be able to take pictures with it instead of the viewfinder.


That's called Live View.  I don't know if that camera has it or not...


Depending on how bad your eyes are, you might be able to adjust the diopter and shoot with your glasses off.  My eyes are messed up beyond the range of the diopter, so that doesn't work for me...

I just slide that rubber eye-cup off of the viewfinder, that lets me get my eye close enough with glasses on to see what I'm doing.


Either that, or I make it a point to wear contacts whenever I'm shooting...


----------



## KmH (Sep 3, 2010)

I wear glasses when I look through the viewfinder and have no problems.

Using the LCD would be problematic in direct sunlight in any event.

In short, use the LCD only as a last resort.


----------

